# Exciting Weekend Ahead



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Luck!!! Have Funn!!! Try to post pics if you can


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow 17 classes...sounds like a long day...and my kind of day - I love milking the flat fees! Good luck! What events do you show in?


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, so I realized the show had passed when I replied...How did it go?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww lucky you, I hope you have a good time!  Good luck!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

photocowgirl said:


> Okay, so I realized the show had passed when I replied...How did it go?


Hey, I am horrible because I forgot I made this post lol. I made another post talking about how I did. I do a little of everything, our main events are Showmanship, English, Jumpers, Hunters, we pretened to 'do' halter and english trail lol.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Good Luck!!! Have Funn!!! Try to post pics if you can


I am just waiting for the guy to post em. If they pass MY approval I might share them, If I look like bunk they don't leave his website LOL.


----------

